
The Snakes and Ladders Game of Startups - micaeloliveira
http://www.themacro.com/articles/2016/04/ooshma-garg-female-founders-video/
======
pavel_lishin
> _I had to solve this problem another way. I posted an ad on Craigslist see
> if any chef would make me a home cooked meal for $8 a plate. I got 70
> responses in 24 hours. I thought “Wow! There are so many people in the Bay
> Area that are proud of their food and want to earn a living from it.”_

I wonder how many thought less "I am proud of my food and want to make a
living from it", but rather, "I have a stove and a cast iron pan, I'm no more
likely to fuck this up than anyone else, and I need that $8 so I can eat
something this weekend."

~~~
dsp1234
Also, "Since they are asking for such a low price, they probably aren't
looking for quality"

~~~
Ntrails
Also "Well actually I'm cooking [x] for 3 people already, making enough for 4
in exchange for that covering a good chunk of my ingredients is an excellent
deal"

------
clairity
ooshma spoke about developing vision and having perseverance, a reminder
that's often-needed especially for those of us actually the position of
steering a startup. she spoke about finding product-market fit after years of
trying. she spoke about the trials and tribulations of raising funding and how
that isn't always a positive step forward. these seem to be common themes for
many (most?) startups, and it was genuinely heartening for me to hear her
story.

------
rootedbox
Looked into gobble which this article is about... $13.95 for each meal minimal
4 meal order??? I see limited revenue growth long term for them at those
prices. The person that can afford that can also order take out any time they
wish; or run into whole foods and buy a ready to cook meal for 30% cheaper.

~~~
pavel_lishin
I've used one of these types of services - I think they're for people who want
to cook, but have more money than time. They don't want to spend time
shopping, or planning meals - but they still want to use their kitchen and the
fancy knives and cookware they bought.

It's sort of like a lego kit for your kitchen. You buy a box that comes with
instructions and you assemble your Ahoy Matey Pirate Ship™. Compare to just
buying a bucket of random lego blocks, or buying a pre-built ship-in-a-bottle.

There's definitely a target audience there, I just dunno how big it is, and
it's probably limited to large cities.

~~~
pj_mukh
Yea you have that right. And if they can convince a large percentage of these
people to use them, they will (hopefully) slowly start heading down-market
where I'll be waiting for them ;).

